# My Guitars (work in progress)



## bulb (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I decided to start taking pics of all of my guitars just to have some nice pics up of each one, there are some 6 and 8 stringers in here as well, but I figured I might as well keep it all together.
I don't have all of them with me here, so I will have to update this later on, but here is something to get things rollin!

.strandberg* #23 Fanned Fret 7. 
24.75-25.75 Scale.
Ash body, Maple neck, Birdseye Maple Fretboard, Figured Claro Walnut Top.
Bareknuckle Pickups' first angled Aftermath 7 Set! 






Daemoness Guitars Cimmerian 7 in Lagoon Burst.
Korina Body
Maple Set Neck with AANJ style heel.
Ebony Fretboard.
Custom "Shattering Bulb" Inlay by Dylan Humphries
Bare Knuckle Pickups Black Hawk 7 Set





Jackson Custom Shop 7 String.
Dinky Archtop Style
Basswood body
Maple Bolt-On Neck
Birdseye Maple Fretboard w/20 inch radius
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermath 7 set with Battleworn Black Covers/Nickel Hex Screws
Finished in Laguna Seca Blue!
Custom Ebony Periphery Logo Inlay





Jackson Custom Shop 7 #2 (thinner body, smaller heel)
Dinky Archtop Style
Basswood body
Maple Bolt-On Neck
Birdseye Maple Fretboard w/20 inch radius
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermath 7 set with Battleworn Black Covers/Nickel Hex Screws
Finished in Blue Sparkle
Custom Ebony Periphery Logo Inlay





Jackson USA Adrian Smith Signature Model.
Fender SCN Single Coils and DiMarzio Super Distortion Humbucker.





Blackmachine B6
Thin Ash Body
Maple Neck
Rosewood Fretboard
Bare Knuckle Pickups Black Hawk 6 Pickups
Schaller Hannes Bridge





Mayones Regius 6 Custom
Maple Neck-Thru Body
Mahogany Wings
Figured Ash top with Monolith Black Finish
Ebony Fretboard
Bare Knuckle Pickups Cold Sweat Bridge/VHII Neck





Mayones Regius 7 Custom
Maple Neck-Thru Body
Mahogany Wings
Flame Maple Top with Faded Blue Denim finish.
Ebony Fretboard
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermath 7 Pickups with Brushed Nickel Covers/Black Hex Screws





Mayones Regius 8 String Custom
Maple Neck-Thru Body
Basswood Wings
Quilted Maple Top with White to Blueburst finish.
Ebony Fretboard
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermath 8 Pickups





Mayones Setius Pro 7
Basswood Body
Maple Bolt-On neck
Ebony Fretboard with Custom Periphery Logo Inlay
Floyd Rose 7 Bridge with Tremol-no.
Bare Knuckle Pickups Aftermath 7 Set with Brushed Nickel Covers/Black Hex Screws
Blue Sparkle Finish





Carvin HF2 Fatboy. Allan Holdsworth Signature Model. Mahogany neck, back and sides. Flame Maple top. Ebony Fretboard. Stock pickups.





Ibanez RG3120
DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire set.
D'Addario & Planet Waves Trimlok Tuners and Blocked Bridge.





Ibanez RGA420z
Stock, but with DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire set, Tone knob removed, Volume in Tone position. 
Trimlok style tuners.
Blocked Bridge (1st fine tuner was broken by the TSA, thanks!)





Bernie Rico Jr. Slant-Top 7
26 3/16th inch Scale 
27 Frets.
20 Inch Radius Fretboard.
Maple Neck-Thru, Mahogany Wings, Spalt Maple top, Ebony Fretboard. 
Custom DiMarzio set designed for me by Steve Blucher.





Daemoness Body Detail





Jackson "P Logo" Inlay Detail





Daemoness "Shattering Lightbulb" Inlay 





Daemoness "Shattering Lightbulb" Inlay 2


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 8, 2012)

Starting a betting pool on how many pages of replies this gets.

Thread explosion in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 8, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 8, 2012)

Excuse me while I go burn my collection and try to start again correctly.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jul 8, 2012)

saw all of these on facebook and i'm still amazed...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2012)

You could buy half of detroit if ypu sold those, nice collection. I thought you have a TiL & b7 as well?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 8, 2012)

Selling all guitars on ebay in 3...... 2..... 1.....


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing some pics. You have the best taste in guitars dude.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 8, 2012)

A bit Mayones heavy....and that is a good thing! Beautiful stuff. How are you liking the new BKP?

Edit: Oops...counted the Jacksons as Mayones.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 8, 2012)

I remember when you got the glitter jackson. I had thought nothing of it. After seeing it in the Make Total Destroy vid, and seeing it sparkle that much. I have never Gas'ed for a guitar So bad.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 8, 2012)

The ash top on that Mayones 6 looks really cool, never seen one done like that before.


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jul 8, 2012)

Dude... Bulb! You read minds? This was exactly what i was looking for 12 hours ago, no kidding.
Please answer this: how does the mayones custom regius 7 sound in comparison to the basswood jackson? And what do you prefer?
Thanks alot if you answer for i am speccing out my first custom!


----------



## Tjore (Jul 8, 2012)

Cool story bro!
I love your guitars.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 8, 2012)

I want all your Mayones :3


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> I want all your Mayones :3



Your Mayones are belong to us


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 9, 2012)

Imbrium998 said:


> Your Mayones are belong to us



I would like mayones and djent on my jam sandwich.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 9, 2012)

God I love that Jackson headstock...

Nice collection!


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 9, 2012)

Daemoness (light bulb) and light Blue Mayonnaise are my favorite ones visually. Damn those are some nice guitars.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 9, 2012)

Whore.....


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 9, 2012)

k.....i quit


----------



## Estilo (Jul 9, 2012)

Isn't the "shattering lightbulb" inlay rather.. inauspicious for you?


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh fuck. *Dies*


----------



## devolutionary (Jul 9, 2012)

Estilo said:


> Isn't the "shattering lightbulb" inlay rather.. inauspicious for you?



You're looking at it wrong. It goes in the other direction. True story.


----------



## Sikor (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice collection


----------



## Sam MJ (Jul 9, 2012)

How on earth do you choose what guitar you want to play?! I would just spend hours switching guitars!


----------



## devolutionary (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeaaaah... have you seen how many tunings Bulb has been noted to use? I alone need 6+ guitars for all the ones I use, and I only play traditional fat-fingered, fat man rhythm.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the wallpapers.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 9, 2012)

You're really giving me a fuck.



And to everyone asking where a certain guitar is, he said he isn't done.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 9, 2012)

Holy ... you should make a calendar. I'd buy one, "Bulbs Babes Of 2012"

Are the pickups on the strandberg really slanted? maybe its just the angle of the picture but they look straight to me


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm surprised this has only made it to 2 pages so far... fanboys are slacking. Seriously though... that Laguna Seca Jackson is the cat's pajamas. It's perfect.


----------



## mellis (Jul 9, 2012)

Maple boards all over the place.. oh my..


----------



## littledoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not impressed with those Jacksons at all. Mainly because they apparently have not figured out how to do a contoured bolt joint, which Ibanez has been doing since the 90s. I mean come on... even the "smaller" heeled Jackson has a huge freaking square heel. I suppose neck throughs are more Jackon's thing, but if I paid four or five grand for a custom shop guitar and it came back with a monstrosity of a bolt joint like that, I'd be pissed. 

The mayonnaise... I mean, Mayones guitars are my favorite in the collection though. They all have a very tasteful yet contemporary aesthetic. The Daemoness looks like it has the best upper fret access though.



Also, does Bulb have stock in Walmart from, like, the 60s? Because I've never seen anyone with so many expensive guitars who isn't, I dunno, Steve Vai or Slash.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 9, 2012)

So jealous of your Daemoness!!!


----------



## IronGoliath (Jul 9, 2012)

Ruddy marvelous, Bulbersaurus Rexington.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jul 9, 2012)

MFW this thread >>>





Seriously jelly Misha.


----------



## Eclectic (Jul 9, 2012)

Each guitar is pure awesomeness.. but that Daemoness is........


----------



## 8track (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow! You're rich haha


----------



## Panacea224 (Jul 9, 2012)

They all look like amazing guitars, but I love the blue sparkle Jackson!


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 9, 2012)

So... When are we gonna hang out and borrow each others guitars and stuff? 

Soon or....? 

Oh.... You're probably busy rocking the fawk out. I'll hit you up later.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

My favorite's either the Strandy or the 3120 

Very nice collection, Misha!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 9, 2012)

No BC Rich Warlock?


----------



## rgaRyan (Jul 9, 2012)

Robbing his house.

/starts up google earth


----------



## Norstorm (Jul 10, 2012)

rgaRyan said:


> Robbing his house.
> 
> /starts up google earth





wow.. Watch the humor.. haha..
We don't wanna scare his ass off.. Remember Tosin Abasi just got robbed.
Sad story...

But yes, back to the Bulbs collection:

Very nice indeed! So, Bulb.. What are your thoughts around your collection? Any favorites no matter the song?? Any guitar you tend to pick up more often??


----------



## samclarke669 (Jul 10, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> Holy ... you should make a calendar. I'd buy one, "Bulbs Babes Of 2012"



I would buy this.

Amazing guitars! *drools*


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 10, 2012)

That mayones collection deserved a thread of their own.
Add a kxk and a Esp Cs in there and I couldn't desire any other guitar.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jul 10, 2012)

The Daemoness never ceases to amaze me. Also Liking the finish on the 8-string Regius.


----------



## F0rte (Jul 10, 2012)

Loving all of the guitars. Such an insane collection.
And it's good to see you sporting blackhawks in that B6.
I look forward to seeing your updates to this thread!


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm really curious about the Holdsworth model. I've wanted one for ages but still haven't bought one. I was talking to Mark about his and he said he uses the stock pickups too, was this used on the album? How would you rate the clarity on the stock pickups? If they're good for this style then I think I'm sold on one.

Thanks for all the pictures Misha, always fun when people show off guitars to eachother. Gets me wanting to play!!


----------



## Lagtastic (Jul 10, 2012)

So much blue/maple badassness. Looking forward to seeing some Jackson sparkle action live next month.


----------



## bulb (Jul 10, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I'm really curious about the Holdsworth model. I've wanted one for ages but still haven't bought one. I was talking to Mark about his and he said he uses the stock pickups too, was this used on the album? How would you rate the clarity on the stock pickups? If they're good for this style then I think I'm sold on one.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures Misha, always fun when people show off guitars to eachother. Gets me wanting to play!!



The stock pickups are aiight, the guitar itself sounds amazing, so i'm sure it would be even better with a pickup swap, but we didn't use this on the album and I don't use it live.
Oh by the way, its the same guitar, i just lent it to Mark for a while haha!


----------



## -42- (Jul 10, 2012)

bulb said:


> The stock pickups are aiight, the guitar itself sounds amazing, so i'm sure it would be even better with a pickup swap, but we didn't use this on the album and I don't use it live.
> Oh by the way, its the same guitar, i just lent it to Mark for a while haha!



That does beg the question, is there any particular reason you bought it? Or just a GAS attack?

Also pretty curious regarding the Black Hawks, how do those compare to the Aftermaths/Cold Sweats that everyone in the neighborhood loves? Better yet, how do they compare to EMGs?


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 11, 2012)

bulb said:


> The stock pickups are aiight, the guitar itself sounds amazing, so i'm sure it would be even better with a pickup swap, but we didn't use this on the album and I don't use it live.
> Oh by the way, its the same guitar, i just lent it to Mark for a while haha!



Haha I just asked Mark if you sold it to him or something because of the Guitar Messenger video he did with it. Good to know, thanks for taking the time to answer, I really appreciate it.

-42-: Because Holdsworth is awesome?  Plus I think Misha's a big fan of him too, since the first video I ever saw of him (years before I got into Periphery) was a Holdsworth cover on YouTube.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 11, 2012)

When this is all done, somebody should do an estimate of how much all this costs lol


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice collection and nice guitars


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 11, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> When this is all done, somebody should do an estimate of how much all this costs lol





Duh.


----------



## gunch (Jul 11, 2012)

Misha all we care about is the Holdsworth

Tell us more, wizard.

Also I remember when you were using that Spector for your early All New Materials vids...

Man, those were the days.


----------



## sojorel (Jul 11, 2012)

What's your favourite?

Also, didn't you have a bunch of JP6/7s?


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jul 12, 2012)

currently killing myself


----------



## craigny (Jul 12, 2012)

Misha they are all awesome. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## animalwithin (Jul 13, 2012)

That Daemoness....incredible!! How you can afford all those is beyond me but what a collection!!


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 13, 2012)

photos of your petrucci collection next please good sir!


----------



## Rain (Jul 13, 2012)

That Fatboy guitar looks hideous... I want that blue RG though.... looks delicious.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rain said:


> That Fatboy guitar looks hideous... I want that blue RG though.... looks delicious.



Your face looks hideous ...probably 

Kidding though, to each their own!


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Misha, sorry I just had one more question about the Fatboy, I'm THIS close to actually buying one now. With it being a hollowbody model is there any issues getting REALLY tight start/stop stuff? To me, in theory, it seems like it would have the same effect as when pickup springs vibrate a lot, something that happens in one of my other guitars. Anything odd about quick stops with that guitar? Thanks again.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 14, 2012)

Rain said:


> That Fatboy guitar looks hideous... I want that blue RG though.... looks delicious.


I thought they were ugly too.

Until I saw Misha's.......have to get one now.


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey Misha, sorry I just had one more question about the Fatboy, I'm THIS close to actually buying one now. With it being a hollowbody model is there any issues getting REALLY tight start/stop stuff? To me, in theory, it seems like it would have the same effect as when pickup springs vibrate a lot, something that happens in one of my other guitars. Anything odd about quick stops with that guitar? Thanks again.



Well the more hollow the body, the more feedback the guitar tends to suffer, so it won't be as tight in a live context, and might even be unusable depending on how much gain/little gating you use.

in the studio it should be fine though


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2012)

Anthony said:


> No more musicmans?



i have 2, but i have a bunch of guitars i have yet to document


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2012)

-42- said:


> That does beg the question, is there any particular reason you bought it? Or just a GAS attack?



I played it at atomic music, which is this local used gear store and absolutely had to have it, so much mojo. Specs don't matter when a guitar hits you just right and puts a huge smile on your face. I wrote so many Periphery riffs/songs on that guitar. Just off the top of my head, it spawned Insomnia, All New Materials and Luck as a Constant.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2012)

Solid collection. Looking forward to the rest


----------



## Francis978 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey misha, what's a headless guitar like? I've never even seen one in person, and the fan of the frets seem pretty slight, is it even noticeable?

Also, your mayones guitars are gorgeous, I was looking into either then or daemoness for a 7 string, any opinions? Which is a more pricey build 
Thanks dude! Seeing you live in Massachusetts!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh gosh those are ALL beautiful... Makes me feel... sad that my guitars aren't as gorgeous.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 14, 2012)

bulb said:


> Jackson "P Logo" Inlay Detail



that is now the new background on my computer


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 14, 2012)

Call me oldschool, the adrian smith is my favourite among all those lol.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't believe this collection, it's amazing Misha these guitars are awesome.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 14, 2012)

you have some AMAZING guitars there. i absolutely love that daemoness guitar. simply wow is all i can say


----------



## abadonae (Jul 14, 2012)

How do you afford all these? Surely its not from Periphery money?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2012)

Lives with parents, works hard and does recording stuff, has a hot girlfriend, etc..


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 14, 2012)

bulb said:


> Well the more hollow the body, the more feedback the guitar tends to suffer, so it won't be as tight in a live context, and might even be unusable depending on how much gain/little gating you use.
> 
> in the studio it should be fine though



That's what I thought, but because the hollowed out area was COMPLETELY enclosed (unlike say a jazz guitar with f-holes) I figured feedback wouldn't be an issue. Anyways, thanks again, let me know if you ever try it out live and it works for ya.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> has a hot girlfriend, etc..



This is why I have an AxeFX actually. Gear just happens when you've got a hot girlfriend. 







Edit: Double post, my bad.


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lives with parents...



I do? Damn, last I checked they lived on the other side of the world. Good thing you set me straight BRO


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> That's what I thought, but because the hollowed out area was COMPLETELY enclosed (unlike say a jazz guitar with f-holes) I figured feedback wouldn't be an issue. Anyways, thanks again, let me know if you ever try it out live and it works for ya.



I have tried it live, it fed back pretty hard with this low resonating feedback that made the body vibrate, probably won't try that again haha.


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

abadonae said:


> How do you afford all these? Surely its not from Periphery money?



Hard work and saving over a decade, good deals, smart gear trading over the years, endorsements, and last but definitely not least Producing bands.
Periphery doesn't make me shit, the little money Periphery members have is made by working other jobs because it is 2012 and we are stupid enough to try to make a living in the music industry haha.


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> Hey misha, what's a headless guitar like? I've never even seen one in person, and the fan of the frets seem pretty slight, is it even noticeable?
> 
> Also, your mayones guitars are gorgeous, I was looking into either then or daemoness for a 7 string, any opinions? Which is a more pricey build
> Thanks dude! Seeing you live in Massachusetts!



I love that Strandberg! The fan is slight so it doesn't take much getting used to, but you can definitely hear the tonal benefits of the fanned scale. Also it is capable of an absolutely unreal setup as far as low action goes, and sounds incredible. 

As far as Daemoness vs Mayones, it comes down to taste, but you are more likely to be able to get a Mayones right now because Daemoness has such a long wait list that I don't even think Dylan is accepting orders at the moment!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> I do? Damn, last I checked they lived on the other side of the world. Good thing you set me straight BRO



Thats what im here for browntown


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would say those Jacksons and Mayones Guitars are my favorites, you got good taste Misha.


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats what im here for browntown



Haha I guess it only makes sense that some people thrive on being wrong, perhaps due to ignorance being bliss or something teehee


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 15, 2012)

Why do people keep insisting to question how bulb affords these? anyways nice collection them bursts are insanely nice


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...


----------



## Mehnike (Jul 15, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Why do people keep insisting to question how bulb affords these? anyways nice collection them bursts are insanely nice


they jelly.

But yes excellent taste misha. You inspire my inner guitar whoring man essence.


----------



## Valennic (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...



Nope.

It's just because the internet has no sense of privacy. 

Gorgeous guitars, bout how many of em are you the first owner of? I saw you said you did a lot of gear trading, but I only really know about a couple of the customs, not much else.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 15, 2012)

You know as beautiful as all these are (and they are GORGEOUS) I think my favorite will always be that simple white BRJ. Something about that guitar was just stunning.

Still that Daemoness......god it is so fucking beautiful.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...



Ill go with rude lol, Have you got/ordered/thought of an Oni build?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> Haha I guess it only makes sense that some people thrive on being wrong, perhaps due to ignorance being bliss or something teehee



There is only room for one first class browntown troll in here and its me


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jul 15, 2012)

Bulb, one question i already made a thread about this but what do you prefer?
A RGD2127 vs a mystic dream w/o piezo
Please let me know


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Ill go with rude lol, Have you got/ordered/thought of an Oni build?



I owned that carbon fiber one for a little bit, but ended up selling it back to the dude who sold it to me. Sweet guitar for sure!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...



I love how people waste money on smoke, drugs, alcohol, take away, restaurants etcetc. and then they can't understand how others can afford their gear, haha.

Trying not to be rude here, but how do you manage to not earn anything on Periphery with 12.000 albums sold the first week? As far as I know you got a pretty good deal with sumerian too? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you haven't spent that much money on recording it either as you do most of that stuff yourself, right?


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love how people waste money on smoke, drugs, alcohol, take away, restaurants etcetc. and then they can't understand how others can afford their gear, haha.
> 
> Trying not to be rude here, but how do you manage to not earn anything on Periphery with 12.000 albums sold the first week? As far as I know you got a pretty good deal with sumerian too? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you haven't spent that much money on recording it either as you do most of that stuff yourself, right?



I will answer this very simply:

Bands gross a lot, net very little. As you get bigger, you need more people on your team to make everything work efficiently, and the margins get smaller. It's just the way it is.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder if a KxK will ever make into your collection. These new 7DC guitars are sort of mind blowing. They play pretty nicely too and have super comfy ultra thin necks and bodies. Seems to be the best guitar that's not in this arsenal


----------



## carpy3000 (Jul 15, 2012)

The bulb inlay on the Daemoness is sweeeeeet!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 15, 2012)

Great collection! Did you not used to own a swirled RG2228?

Out of curiosity, do you own any acoustics or basses on top of this collection?


----------



## slowro (Jul 15, 2012)

amazing guitars! 
I don't care how they are paid for, I am jealous but I am happy these guitars get used and tour the world and are not case queens. 
A lot of the nicest guitars I have seen never get heard!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 15, 2012)

He obviously sells crack to pregnant soon-to-be single teenage mothers to afford these guitars.


----------



## slowro (Jul 15, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> He obviously sells crack to pregnant soon-to-be single teenage mothers to afford these guitars.


 
Gotz 2 g3t [email protected] BraHH


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful guitar collection! eye candy <3


----------



## bulb (Jul 15, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> Great collection! Did you not used to own a swirled RG2228?
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you own any acoustics or basses on top of this collection?



I do!
I havent finished documenting every guitar yet!


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 15, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have tried it live, it fed back pretty hard with this low resonating feedback that made the body vibrate, probably won't try that again haha.



Well, that pretty much destroyed my hope of ever getting an H2 or HF2... haha. Oh well! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jul 16, 2012)

bulb said:


> I will answer this very simply:
> 
> Bands gross a lot, net very little. As you get bigger, you need more people on your team to make everything work efficiently, and the margins get smaller. It's just the way it is.



I guess at the end of the day, you're lucky if you can break even when trying to run any company in this economy. I think you've done a fantastic job of revitalising the metal community and acting as inspiration for those of us that are attemping to follow suit.

Oh, and ignore those that are amazed that you can afford this stuff. You work hard, you get results.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 16, 2012)

The faded denim and blue/white burst finishes are amazing. And I think that Daemoness is still on of my all time favourites. That is an awesome collection.


----------



## Francis978 (Jul 17, 2012)

bulb said:


> I love that Strandberg! The fan is slight so it doesn't take much getting used to, but you can definitely hear the tonal benefits of the fanned scale. Also it is capable of an absolutely unreal setup as far as low action goes, and sounds incredible.
> 
> As far as Daemoness vs Mayones, it comes down to taste, but you are more likely to be able to get a Mayones right now because Daemoness has such a long wait list that I don't even think Dylan is accepting orders at the moment!



I dream of owning a strandberg! Goddamn, I hear the base price is like 3 grand though....I love the baritone hybrid idea, ever thought of checking that out?

Shit, daemoness gets busy, that and the pound wrecks the dollar so I don't know what I'd pay, how much did your mayones cost? (If you don't mind sharing, I don't wanna be a jerk by asking)

I'm waiting on a Carvin as we speak


----------



## DoomJazz (Jul 17, 2012)

*generic porn comment*
*generic gas comment* 
*generic comment including the word fuck*
*generic comment including excessive use of emoticons*
*generic comment using humorous image*
I've played the Bernie Rico before, that was too good. Where'd your Decibel go?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2012)

Dear Misha,

I hate you so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so much.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 17, 2012)

the shattered bulb inlay work is the coolest ive ever seen


----------



## drmosh (Jul 17, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...



Nope, it's totally rude and people will never learn.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite is the shattering lightbulb daemoness  doooooo waaaaannnnt


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 17, 2012)

yep the daemoness or the black ash mayones is my favorite. lovely collection!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 17, 2012)

Misha, when you add to this, will you be adding to your OP or putting the pics/specs in a new post? Just curious so I won't have to jump back and forth when I check this thread haha


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jul 17, 2012)

bulb said:


> I have no idea. I feel like it is kind of rude, but at the same time so many people seem to do it that maybe I am the one who is crazy for thinking so...



Definitely rude. I've got enough to do trying to figure out how I'm making my own money. Cheers to you for all you do to handle your own business. 

Now hurry up and post some new pics of the Decibel....


----------



## willssharkfins666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful guitars Bulb...I'm really diggin the last Periphery album too, got it off itunes a few months back, been jammin it in my car non-stop for awhile now, inspiring riffage.

I have 2 questions
1.) I noticed a lot of your axes had hipshot bridges on them, is that your preference or were they standard on those guitars?
2.) I'm just really curious about touring...did you ever supplement your income by guitar teching as well? I don't ask to be invasive about money, I only ask because its something I'm really interested in.
you rule!
thanks man


----------



## Bower1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you happen to have any Caparisons? The few I played were top notch instruments. You also seem like you would have a Suhr custom or something too (IMO are also kick ass).


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 18, 2012)

ZOMG HOW CAN U AFFORD ALL THESE??????!!!!!!!!11111ONE

Soz, had to... 

Jokes aside, as pointed out numerous times by many of my illustrious ss.org co-denizens, it's incredibly rude to ask about personal information on a public forum, especially sensitive data such as income, its sources, and the like.

Quoteth my fellow axe-slinger and ex-bandmate Marco: "if you envy my lifestyle, do the same as I do: work hard".

On another note, that Strandberg totally doesn't fit the rest of the guitars, as I've told you before. You should totally send it to me, so she can live happily amongst her headless brethren!


----------



## that short guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice collection bro. I'm actually saving up to order you're Mayones 8 string model. But I do have a question about it. Is there any specific reason you died the back of it blue instead of leaving it as a natural wood finish?


----------



## rock90 (Jul 18, 2012)

B-E-A - fucking - UTIFUL. I bet you owning one of the best looking guitars on the world has made Periphery even more recognizable in the metal world (I mean besides that U guys make the most amazing and fresh music). 
When u were playing in Pordenone in Italy there was this guy next to me that just couldnt wait for u guys to stop playing since he was a die heart DT fan and obviosly never heard of u guys, but he really liked your Jackson costum an even said "Bye bella quitara" (or smth like that, i dont speak italian lol) when u left the stage. I bet he googled Periphery when he came home. 
Way to promote yourself. 

Anyways you and your guitars rock!!!

Can't wait for u to upload the rest.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunning collection 

I absolutely love your guitars, especially that .Strandberg*, I hear you've also signed up for one of the production run Rick Toone guitars. I don't wanna pester you too much for specs as I'm sure when the NGD happens we'll get those and an eyeful  However I couldn't help but wonder, how many strings is it gonna have? 

Also in adding to a previous question about whether or not you have an acoustic, I was wondering if there are any acoustic brands you really particularly like or if you've ever given thought to it? I know you have a relationship with Jackson and they are in partnership with Ovation under the FMIC family of brands, so methinks now is a great time to plant the idea of a seven string custom Adamas? 

Anyway your guitars are awesome, and thanks for taking the time out to do this, it really is awesome of you to be supplying us with such high quality djentleman's imagery! (oh yeah I just did that)


----------



## that short guy (Jul 18, 2012)

Malkav said:


> now is a great time to plant the idea of a seven string custom Adamas?


 

I like that idea lol


----------



## bulb (Jul 18, 2012)

willssharkfins666 said:


> Beautiful guitars Bulb...I'm really diggin the last Periphery album too, got it off itunes a few months back, been jammin it in my car non-stop for awhile now, inspiring riffage.
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 1.) I noticed a lot of your axes had hipshot bridges on them, is that your preference or were they standard on those guitars?
> ...



1) Yeah I like hipshot bridges a lot, very comfortable and since they don't make Schaller Hannes 7 bridges currently it is the best hardtail option out imo. Though I really want to try one of those evertune bridges.

2) if you indeed mean "teching" then no I haven't but i know some people who have and it can get you a bit more money. On the other hand if you mean teaching, as in giving lessons, then yes, and that can make you a ton of money on tour if you do it a lot, and with Bandhappy's ability to book on tour lessons its pretty damn easy to set those up too.


----------



## bulb (Jul 18, 2012)

Bower1 said:


> Do you happen to have any Caparisons? The few I played were top notch instruments. You also seem like you would have a Suhr custom or something too (IMO are also kick ass).



I don't personally, but my girlfriend has a Horus and a TAT and they are both fantastic. Also Mraky has an Angelus which is pretty damn amazing as well. I definitely dig on Caparison, I just think it's unfortunate that they end up being so expensive when imported over here, as it makes it difficult for them to be competitively priced for what they are.


----------



## bulb (Jul 18, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Nice collection bro. I'm actually saving up to order you're Mayones 8 string model. But I do have a question about it. Is there any specific reason you died the back of it blue instead of leaving it as a natural wood finish?



They made the call on that, if you want yours differently they definitely can change that for you!


----------



## bulb (Jul 18, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Stunning collection
> 
> I absolutely love your guitars, especially that .Strandberg*, I hear you've also signed up for one of the production run Rick Toone guitars. I don't wanna pester you too much for specs as I'm sure when the NGD happens we'll get those and an eyeful  However I couldn't help but wonder, how many strings is it gonna have?
> 
> ...



Ah the Toone is going to be a 6 string! I have a ton of awesome 7's and more than enough 8's at this point, so I am trying to get some nice 6 stringers in order!


----------



## opti (Jul 18, 2012)

All that pastel blue is making me so jealous. I'm glad ss shares an equally loud taste in guitar colors and maple boards. 

That first Jackson custom is just...what did you swing that one for? I'm saving to finally buy a top end guitar (*stares at his cheap Douglas 727*) and throw some Duncan Distortions on there and I may have found a goal.


----------



## willssharkfins666 (Jul 18, 2012)

bulb said:


> 1) Yeah I like hipshot bridges a lot, very comfortable and since they don't make Schaller Hannes 7 bridges currently it is the best hardtail option out imo. Though I really want to try one of those evertune bridges.
> 
> 2) if you indeed mean "teching" then no I haven't but i know some people who have and it can get you a bit more money. On the other hand if you mean teaching, as in giving lessons, then yes, and that can make you a ton of money on tour if you do it a lot, and with Bandhappy's ability to book on tour lessons its pretty damn easy to set those up too.



thanks for answering man! yea I meant teching, as in guitar tech, equipment management for a particular artist. Coincidentally I was also curious about teaching, though, because I've probably watched countless vids of Tosin Abasi, Jeff Loomis, you, Rusty Cooley, Petrucci etc., teaching and product testing, I also noticed that some make these vids and sorta podcasts, which I think is awesome. It sucks that music is tough to break into, but I think its cool that the internet and lessons provides an avenue for artists to still make some money.

My buddy here in jersey works at a machine shop that builds the bridges and tuners and other hardware for toone and towsend guitars coincidentally, hadnt heard of them till recently, i drueled when he showed me pics. its like futuristic art. cool shit.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Jul 19, 2012)

more pix plz !!!  updates.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 19, 2012)

BlurringTheLine-Jsin said:


> more pix plz !!!  updates.



He's on tour...


----------



## a curry (Jul 19, 2012)

The daemoness is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 19, 2012)

drmosh said:


> He's on tour...


This is far more important.


----------



## requiemsoup (Aug 3, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Why do people keep insisting to question how bulb affords these? anyways nice collection them bursts are insanely nice



Well, I can see how people question his being able to afford all these instruments. They aren't cheap lol. This is all quality stuff. Just his pickup choices can run about $370-410 and with the cost of living alone, I personally don't have that kind of cash to drop for pickups. Let alone spend god knows the thousands he put into getting those customs. Yeah, sure you have months to save up. But like I stated earlier, life gets in the way and bills, rent, gas, food and all that shit has got to be paid for. 
But hey, that's just my opinion and how I see it. After all Misha did say "Hard work and saving over a decade, good deals, smart gear trading over the years, endorsements, and last but definitely not least Producing bands." 
So I guess this whole post is completely redundant....


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 4, 2012)

requiemsoup said:


> Well, I can see how people question his being able to afford all these instruments. They aren't cheap lol. This is all quality stuff. Just his pickup choices can run about $370-410 and with the cost of living alone, I personally don't have that kind of cash to drop for pickups. Let alone spend god knows the thousands he put into getting those customs. Yeah, sure you have months to save up. But like I stated earlier, life gets in the way and bills, rent, gas, food and all that shit has got to be paid for.
> But hey, that's just my opinion and how I see it. After all Misha did say "Hard work and saving over a decade, good deals, smart gear trading over the years, endorsements, and last but definitely not least Producing bands."
> So I guess this whole post is completely redundant....




Dude in the past 8 months ive spent $10k on my guitar collection no one questions that or anyone else on here why is it ok to ask Misha? hes an artist my argument is people don't know boundaries anymore let him post em without the constant "oh dude how do you afford these? how much money do you make?" its not only on here but on his Facebook and Formspring pages too. /Endrant...

On another note Misha you need to post up your GF's collection!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 4, 2012)

"work in progress"?

Screw you! I have a mere two guitars, neither of which do I like!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 8, 2012)

Heard the sparkly Jackson 7 and the Daemoness 7 on the Summer Slaughter tour in Tampa/Ybor. Sounded monstrous. I couldn't tell, but are those black hawks still in the Daemoness? I saw it was used for Ragnarok, and I haven't heard those pickups in a 7 yet. Or maybe I did! Wish that set could have been longer but thanks to the smelly fat douche-bag milkshake who made a death threat to Jonny Davy and got the building cleared for 2 hours.... Come to Orlando instead next time. And play one guitar per song.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 8, 2012)

Honestly, I would be totally complete with just Misha's Koa JP7 and RG2228. Post those next, Misha!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 8, 2012)

So Bulb, we going to see your collection at the Smithsonian any time soon or something?


----------



## dethFNmetal (Aug 8, 2012)

this makes me want to cry....


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not usually one for memes, but...




Bueno...


----------



## Philip N (Aug 9, 2012)

Your strandberg is easily the most classiest looking one he built to this day!

Congrats man!

philip


----------



## purpledc (Aug 9, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Dude in the past 8 months ive spent $10k on my guitar collection no one questions that or anyone else on here why is it ok to ask Misha? hes an artist my argument is people don't know boundaries anymore let him post em without the constant "oh dude how do you afford these? how much money do you make?" its not only on here but on his Facebook and Formspring pages too. /Endrant...
> 
> On another note Misha you need to post up your GF's collection!




I have to agree. Asking ANYONE how much money they make or how they can afford this or that is probably one the thee most rude things you could ask someone. Well maybe not the most rude but its up there. I do think that when you decide to choose a profession that will put you under a spot light that you first must realize that you forfeit some amount of privacy for the fame but there should still be limits and boundaries. So lets amount this to "misha can afford these guitars because he is fortunate enough to do so"


----------



## Xaios (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, definitely jealous as all heck. 

Congrats on amassing an awesome collection that any serious gear nerd would be proud to call their own.


----------



## Pav (Aug 9, 2012)

I might be totally alone here...but is there not a point at which one has so many guitars, it becomes simply impractical? bulb seems to have most every custom shop/luthier tripping over themselves to build for him. Meanwhile I have to wait 1-2 years just to get one, and this thread seems hugely for self-gratification.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2012)

Umm he has to wait too...


----------



## Pav (Aug 9, 2012)

Than maybe it's just me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2012)

How is this for self gratification anyways? I love seeing nice and super unique gear. You just sound like a jealous prick.


----------



## Pav (Aug 9, 2012)

So do I. Fire away, boys!

However, I will say that I probably phrased that post quite poorly. I apologize for offending anyone.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish he was richer so we could get more pics.


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I wish he was richer so we could get more pics.


 
Totally agree, just shut up and take my money!

Also you know what this thread is lacking? ACTION SHOTS!

Live, at McDonalds, front porch, I don't care just strap those babies on or do some play through videos with sweet dramtic angles!


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pav said:


> bulb seems to have most every custom shop/luthier tripping over themselves to build for him. Meanwhile I have to wait 1-2 years just to get one, and this thread seems hugely for self-gratification.


 
His RAN is in the lot mine is in...He has to wait just like everyone else


----------



## Valennic (Aug 10, 2012)

Pav said:


> So do I. Fire away, boys!
> 
> However, I will say that I probably phrased that post quite poorly. I apologize for offending anyone.



Then post pictures!

Shit I don't think many of us care who owns what, we just want to see the fucking guitars.

George W Bush could roll in here with the rarest Ibanez collection in the world and we'd fall to our knees to serenade his glorious e-dong.

It's less the fact that he's bulb, and more the fact that bulb's name is synonymous with guitar porn here.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it might be helpful if bulb could specify what he likes the most about each guitar. Eg. The Carvin Holdsworth's sound is particularly good for jazz etc. That way we can know what each of it is 'good for' and can be helpful in making future purchases. Just my 2 cents


----------



## GXPO (Aug 10, 2012)

If it's routed for 2 humbuckers what isn't it good for


----------



## rockstarazuri (Aug 10, 2012)

Some wood combinations work well for some things, some are better for others  even with the same pickups they should sound different.

There is a camp that says otherwise though


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 10, 2012)

> George W Bush could roll in here with the rarest Ibanez collection in the world and we'd fall to our knees to serenade his glorious e-dong.


That's maybe overdoing it. A bit.


----------



## Heroin (Aug 16, 2012)

excellent collection! I love the holdsworth, the blood red top totally jives with the tele style body.


----------



## Glyph (Aug 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## Glyph (Aug 16, 2012)

Bulb 
meeeee


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 16, 2012)

The dude has some awsome guitars.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 16, 2012)

To those asking "Why so many guitars?"

1. I always believed there is no such thing as too many guitars. If you have the financial means and space I see no logic as to why you should not. His money, his choice. 

2. Having played a lot of guitars sometimes you get in the mood to play certain ones. It is like being hungry, what do you want to eat? A burger, pizza, chicken? Or do you want whiskey, beer, vodka? Sometimes you might want to play guitar, but you want to play a certain one like a PRS or a Jackson or an ESP, Music Man, Ibanez, ect. And on top of that you might want some guitars with different pickups, wood combinations, bridges, ect. so it could go on and on as to why some one has so many guitars

And sometimes you just want the same guitar but in a different finish, just because it looks awesome


----------



## Kro497 (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy shit, dude. So much beauty...


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 19, 2012)

While bluntly asking how Mischa/Bulb/You can afford these guitars may not be the most tactful question, I think people ask because of the 2 custom shop Jacksons. Your Jackson are not simply Soloists with different tuners, they are truly unique custom guitars and I'm not sure many people have seen that from a major company like Jackson, I know I haven't. Or maybe its simply the color. Either way, forgive any rudeness, it is due to shock...and the fact we all want a Blackmachine.  Take a picture of a Squire Strat and everyone will calm down.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 19, 2012)

The sparkly Jackson gives me GAS


----------



## Dooky (Aug 19, 2012)

I would like to add my name to the long list of people loving this thread for it's epicness. This is indeed an awesome collection. Look forward to seeing any future additions!!!


----------



## Alpenglow (Aug 20, 2012)

The amount of jealousy I have is unimaginable. The amount of despair I feel when I realize I'm left handed and will never play any of these is even more unimaginable.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn impressive collection.

Do you have any particular guitars you play more than the others and/or could never bear to part with? I've got a bunch of nice instruments myself but there are definitely a couple that just feel "right" even though they're not necessarily the fanciest ones I own.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 20, 2012)

I aint even mad


----------



## narad (Aug 20, 2012)

Given To Fly said:


> While bluntly asking how Mischa/Bulb/You can afford these guitars may not be the most tactful question, I think people ask because of the 2 custom shop Jacksons.



Pfft, we were asking long before the Jacksons. Oh Mischa Mansoor: a real mensch.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 20, 2012)

That Daemoness Cimmerian 7 STILL blows my mind! I hate to be a jerk, but maybe now that Periphery isn't touring we might get to see more of the collection? I understand the circumstances of course...


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 17, 2012)

Misha, we know you're home from tour! Give us some updates! Maybe your 2228 and B2


----------



## RND (Mar 6, 2014)

Alpenglow said:


> The amount of jealousy I have is unimaginable. The amount of despair I feel when I realize I'm left handed and will never play any of these is even more unimaginable.




Dude... I was just writing something for an english prompt the other day that had a part in it that was almost exactly what you said; I even used the same words: jealousy, unimaginable, despair, realize... The prompt was to write about a day you'd spend with an idol/celebrity, and wrote about Misha xD 
This is so weird, man.  (I'm left handed too, in case that wasn't clear already)


----------



## pittbul (Mar 6, 2014)

jackson....sick...die..........


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 18, 2014)

Very Nice collection!!!


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 18, 2014)

You didn't think people would say "how do you afford all those" etc. May be a better way to address the question, since what they are almost all saying is
"I love that guy" "how can I get 1/10 of the way there" etc. and those same people asking the question probably are your fans. 

People look up to you Misha and that is what "that" question really means.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 18, 2014)

so. much. beauty!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Mar 18, 2014)

Over a year since the thread was opened, surely there would be a few more to add now?...


----------

